# Moving from 30 psi nozzles to 45?



## ryeguy (Sep 28, 2017)

I have a bunch of heads with these nozzles, which are 15-30 psi, optimally at 30. I want to replace with these nozzles, which are 30-55 psi, optimally 45.

The sprinkler system was here when I moved in, so I don't have any technical information about it. How can I find out if I can run these at sufficient psi? Is there a tool to measure the psi coming out of a sprinkler head? Would that even be the right approach?

If not, is there a way to field test this by installing just one? Or would that not be accurate since the pressure would drop as more of the 45s are installed anyways?


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

In getting started with what you want to do, this tool is pretty handy:

https://www.sprinklerwarehouse.com/Hunter-Rotor-Pressure-Gauge-ADJ-p/mp-gauge.htm

The existing nozzles have a flow rate of almost double the flow rate of the new nozzles so the dynamic pressure is going to tend to be higher with the new nozzles. If after replacing the nozzles the pressure is too high (the nozzles will spin too fast if the pressure is ridiculous) it can be reduced by replacing all the spray bodies with pressure regulating spray bodies or by replacing the zone valve with an adjustable zone valve.

If it was a system I was working on, assuming it's working satisfactorily with the existing nozzles, and assuming existing dynamic pressure is at least somewhere in the range specified for the new nozzles, as the new nozzles need less flow than the existing, the new nozzles will very likely work just fine.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

What is driving the change in nozzles?


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 28, 2017)

g-man said:


> What is driving the change in nozzles?


The system has been neglected for at least 4 years and the majority of the sprinklers are either sunken, cracked, or otherwise clogged. In fact I'm pretty sure I have some buried in the yard that I haven't found yet..no idea how I'll deal with that one.

So I have to maintenance all of them anyway. This is a small 2-zone area with about 10 sprinklers so I figured this would be a decent excuse to upgrade to higher efficiency nozzles.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Simple answer: replace those spray bodies with new pressure regulated ones that are rated for as close to 45 psi as possible, such as the Hunter Pro-Spray PRS-40.


----------



## unclebucks06 (Apr 25, 2018)

Green said:


> Simple answer: replace those spray bodies with new pressure regulated ones that are rated for as close to 45 psi as possible, such as the Hunter Pro-Spray PRS-40.


Not if his system was designed for 30 psi heads and he is only getting 35 psi or so.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

unclebucks06 said:


> Green said:
> 
> 
> > Simple answer: replace those spray bodies with new pressure regulated ones that are rated for as close to 45 psi as possible, such as the Hunter Pro-Spray PRS-40.
> ...


If that were the case, you would think there would be a pressure regulator already in place on the main line. Alternatively, one could have very low water pressure naturally I suppose...or so many heads on a zone that the pressure drops below 40 psi...but I think the last two scenarios would probably be less common.


----------



## Lawnglider (Jun 9, 2021)

unclebucks06 said:


> Green said:
> 
> 
> > Simple answer: replace those spray bodies with new pressure regulated ones that are rated for as close to 45 psi as possible, such as the Hunter Pro-Spray PRS-40.
> ...


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Do you know if the system is only 30PSI at the sprays? While optimized for 30 PSI, they will work at higher pressures with more misting. Many installers don't bother getting pressure even at all the heads and are perfectly happy to install a system that runs at 60 PSI. Though unlikely, the system may also be running at 20 PSI.

I would swap out for the rotators and see what happens before dropping cash and time on pressure regulated spray bodies. Changes nozzles is quick and easy. Changing spray bodies is a pain.


----------



## BadDogPSD (Jul 9, 2020)

What about using HE-VAN nozzles? I've used these in the past with good results. The R-VANs are good ( except for the blue 8-14'), but do run better around 45-50psi 
Do you know what your system pressure is? Pressure at the heads?


----------

